# Was haltet ihr von dieser Solarpumpe?



## klaus001 (7. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

aktuell Plane ich unseren neuen Gartenteich auf dem Papier.

Unter anderem soll auch eine Solarpumpe in einem Wasserspiel zum Einsatz kommen. Nun bin ich letztendlich bei einer Solarpumpe von CLGarden.de gelandet, aktuell zum Sonderpreis. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es sich lohnt oder nicht. Wurde bei Euch eine Solarpumpe eingesetzt und ist das Sinnvoll?


----------



## scholzi (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Solarpumpe?*

Hi Klaus und :willkommen im Forum...
Ich hab dich mal aus den zwei gleichen Beiträge in verschiedenen Threads  hier her verschoben!
Hier wirst du sicherlich schneller und besser Hilfe bekommen!
Wird dein Teich wirklich 100000 Liter groß?
Ich halte von Solarpumpen nicht viel, da sie wirklich nur bei schönem Wetter(Sonnenschein) richtig funktionieren und die restliche Zeit
einfach nur unschön dahin plätschert oder sogar ganz den Dienst verweigern!
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, nimm eine Strombetriebene...


----------



## klaus001 (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Solarpumpe?*

Hallo Scholzi,

vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung.
Die Solarpumpe soll ansich keine direkte Funktion für den Teich erfüllen, nur etwas plätschern. Klar Du hast schon recht, was wenn keine Sonne scheint. Naja, habe auch schon was über Solarpumpen mit Akku gelesen. Ich denke ich werde noch etwas abwarten und mich dann entscheiden.

Die Fläche für diese Größe von Teich wäre da, allerdings steht noch nichts endgültig fest. Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich berichten.


----------



## scholzi (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Solarpumpe?*

Hi Klaus....!
Klar gibts die auch mit Akku aber guck dir mal die Wassermenge solcher Pumpen an und vergleiche dann mit Strom betriebenen Pumpen!
Da kannst du schon Jahre durchpumpen bevor sich das rechnet...solang wird die Pumpe nicht halten.
Aber gut, vielleicht willst du ja auch einen großen Naturteich wo kein Strom ist..
Oder was planst du überhaupt?
Ich würde ja mal neugieriger Weise über den Tagebau nach Spremberg __ fliegen!


----------



## Limnos (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Solarpumpe?*

Hi

Solarpumpen mit Akku sind meist für Sachen, die nachts in Betrieb sein sollen, nämlich Lämpchen. Dafür wird tagsüber der Strom gesammelt. Wenn man sieht, wie groß ein Paneel ist, das bis zu 100 Wattpower hat, kann man sich vorstellen, wie wenig die kleinen Solarzellen hergeben. Die Pümpchen können nur ganz geringe Höhenunterschiede und Wassermengen bewältigen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## klaus001 (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Solarpumpe?*

Hi Robert,

klar die Wassermenge ist min. aber wenn kein Stromanschluss da ist, sollte es doch für ein plätschern reichen. Oder ich lege bei Bau ein Kabel mit, man weiß ja nie.
Ein Besuch der Tagebaulandschaft lohnt sich sicher, man könnte direkt meinen man sei auf einem anderen Planeten
@ Wolfgang
und ich dachte die Pumpe arbeitet über den Akku auch wenn die Sonne mal kurz weg ist.


----------



## Limnos (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Solarpumpe?*

Hi Robert.

@ und ich dachte die Pumpe arbeitet über den Akku auch wenn die Sonne mal kurz weg ist. 

Dann musst Du eine Zeitschaltuhr einbauen, denn, wie und wann soll ein Akku sich aufladen, wenn die Pumpe dauernd Energie zieht. Dann ist es besser, Du bringst einen aufgeladenen Akku mit in den Garten und betreibst eine 12V Pumpe damit, bis er leer ist. Sollte aber kein Autoakku sein, da der es schlecht verträgt, tiefentladen zu werden. Auf diese Weise läuft die Pumpe auch nur, wenn Du da bist.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Solarpumpe?*

Hi Klaus,

und was machste nun für einen Teich ? Solls ein 100.000 L Schwimmteich mit 12 V Pumpe zum plätschern werden ?

Also ich find die Preise ganz schön hoch, hab mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden.

alternativ kannst Du gerne mal eine Firma aus Gelsenkirchen anrufen ob die Dir eine preisgünstigere Alternative anbieten könnten.


----------



## Elfriede (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Solarpumpe?*

Hallo zusammen,

in dem alten Thread aus 2005 - Solar-Bachlauf- und und sie bewegt sich doch- habe ich auch meine Erfahrungen mit Solarenergie für meinen damals stromlosen Teich beschrieben. Vielleicht sind einige Informationen daraus noch nützlich.

Solar-Bachlauf- und sie bewegt sich doch

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## klaus001 (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Solarpumpe?*

Ein Hallo an Alle,

Wolfgang, ja da hast Du wohl recht. Ein Laderegler würde zwar das Über oder Entladen des Akkus verhindern, aber wäre dann noch ein Betrieb parallel möglich? D.h. die Pumpe wird mit Ihrem nötigen Strom versorgt und "überschüssige" Energie speist den Akku? Wenn leer dann leer und am nächsten Tag geht das ganze wieder von vorne los?

@Ralf, ne soll kein Schwimmteich werden. Ich Plane als Naturteich, möchte aber ein Plätschern


----------

